# Outlander 800 plastics



## JakeSonnier (Feb 12, 2013)

I was wondering if anybody knew if you can put and Outlander Max's plastics on a regular Outty? Im pretty sure the front and rear fenders as well as the gas tank panels will still be the same but im not sure if there is a way to get the longer side panels to fit. Im basing all this off of pics I look at so I may be way wrong

P.S. Excuse the Name here, just switched over to Can-Am :domo::domo::domo:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Front, rear & air box covers are the same, side panels are different.


----------

